#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Love, Relationships & Advice >  >  Advice by Men

## akchadha

why men should not write advice column.







  Similar Threads: plz advice Need advice... Need advice Your advice Ies Advice

----------


## crazybishnoi29

nice,,, is it an original paper scan???

----------

